# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Recomendación libro psicología.

## Langas

¡Muy buenas!

He empezado esta semana el libro de_ Los engaños de la mente_. No es que me esté disgustando, pero tiene muchas partes que son demasiado divulgativas. Quería saber si alguien conoce libros más profundos, que traten temas como la ceguera al cambio, la postimage, etc. Doy por hecho que los libros de psicología son más profundos en estos temas que los de magia, pero me puedo estar equivocando.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola,

En mi opinión, creo que te estás equivocando, los libros de psicología tratan a esta desde otro plano enfocado.Aunque puesdes aplicar muchas cosas, no te va a dar el enfoque que buscas y tal vez te puedas confundir en tu camino.
Esos términos que buscas como el de la ceguera al cambio, es novedoso ahora no para los psicólogos, si no para los neurocientíficos.Estos están estudiando ahora lo que los magos llevan cientos de años haciendo por intuición y le están poniendo nombre a esos fenómenos y fallos cerebrales, pero Ascananio ya hizo un avance en este sentido y le dio nombre.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola,

En mi opinión, creo que te estás equivocando, los libros de psicología tratan a esta desde otro plano enfocado.Aunque puesdes aplicar muchas cosas, no te va a dar el enfoque que buscas y tal vez te puedas confundir en tu camino.
Esos términos que buscas como el de la ceguera al cambio, es novedoso ahora no para los psicólogos, si no para los neurocientíficos.Estos están estudiando ahora lo que los magos llevan cientos de años haciendo por intuición y le están poniendo nombre a esos fenómenos y fallos cerebrales, pero Ascananio ya hizo un avance en este sentido y le dio nombre.

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> ¡Muy buenas!
> 
> He empezado esta semana el libro de_ Los engaños de la mente_. No es que me esté disgustando, pero tiene muchas partes que son demasiado divulgativas. Quería saber si alguien conoce libros más profundos, que traten temas como la ceguera al cambio, la postimage, etc. Doy por hecho que los libros de psicología son más profundos en estos temas que los de magia, pero me puedo estar equivocando.


Creo que lo que buscas se llama *Neurociencia*. Es la psicología de la magia, se supone.

Si quieres aprender psicología, te recomiendo empezar con "Psicología para Dummies".

----------


## Weribongui

Coincido con aminoliquid, en la psicologia vas a encontrar cosas interesantes, pero desde un enfoque que te va a poder ayudar pooco a nada en la magia. Es complicado recomendar un libro de este tema que sea minimamente práctico en el ambito de la práctica real...

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> Coincido con aminoliquid, en la psicologia vas a encontrar cosas interesantes, pero desde un enfoque que te va a poder ayudar pooco a nada en la magia. Es complicado recomendar un libro de este tema que sea minimamente práctico en el ambito de la práctica real...


Mi amigo David Stark está realizando un proyecto de fin de carrera (psicología) sobre magia, y no es ninguna tontería... creo que precisamente estudiar psicología (y en realidad cualquier cosa, pero psicología sobretodo [yo también estoy la estudiando]) puede ayudar muchísimo. Más que nada porque empiezas a entender por qué la gente se "come" lo que se "come".

Eso sí, trucos no aprendes...

----------


## MagoAlieri

Hay buenos libros escritos sobre teoría de la magia enfocado muy a la psicología aplicada de la magia. 
Te recomiendo a *Darwin Ortiz* y sus dos libros teóricos; no es que aprendas muchos juegos con ellos (de hecho no aprenderás ni uno solo) pero aquellos que ya conoces los mejoraras y son en total más de 500 páginas de teoría...
Suerte con vuestras rutinas!!

----------


## julioso

Si lo quer quieres es eso... cosas como la ceguera al cambio, en la magia de Ascanio viene, con el nombre de efecto tubo. No se cuantos mensajes llevaré en el foro pero mas de 2 y de 3 son aconsejandole a la gente Ascanio y no darwin, pues este último es una mala interpretación de la concepción Ascaniana.

----------


## Weribongui

Yo soy licenciado en Psicología, por eso, después de 5 años, puedo decir que no he encontrado nada de nada que me haya servido a nivel pragmático para mi magia.

Por otro lado, Julioso, la ceguera al cambio no es equivalente al efecto tubo. Y la teoría de Darwin Ortiz no es una mala interpretación de la Ascaniana, es simplemente lo que Ortiz piensa y ya está, estemos mas o menos de acuerdo. No creo que Darwin haya leido a Ascanio y luego haya hecho su teoría en base a la de Ascanio.

----------


## MagoAlieri

> Y la teoría de Darwin Ortiz no es una mala interpretación de la Ascaniana, es simplemente lo que Ortiz piensa y ya está, estemos mas o menos de acuerdo. No creo que Darwin haya leido a Ascanio y luego haya hecho su teoría en base a la de Ascanio.


+1 :001 302:

----------


## Langas

Gracias por los comentarios, hice una mala suposición por lo que veo. He leído La buena magia (que me encantó) y Nuestra magia (que me gustó bastante poco) y ahora venía La magia de Ascanio, pero me falta un poco de pasta.

----------

